# How much power?



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

Alright, I'm starting out with an L28E powered 280- not an FI motor. I'm pretty much a rotary fanatic, but know some things about boingers. During my search for power upgrades, I was surprised to find a plethora of available parts for the L28E, including (but not limited to) a 2.8-3.1 stroker kit, .040 overbored pistons, a .270in/.280ex duration cam kit, big bore throttle body, and exhaust components. How much power would these mods put out, roughly, on a healthy L28E? I know I'll probably need a stronger fuel pump and better injectors, not to mention fuel and ignition timing components and drivetrain upgrades, but roughly how much power & torque would that net? Thanks for any input.

Also, as a side question, what are the specs on a stock L28E powered 280? Thanks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think the stock non turbo L28 was somewhere around 140 Hp. If you went all out and got everything you could get for it, you might clear 180+ Hp, but I really don't know for sure.

EDIT: Ok if it's not an FI motor, it probably started at 120-130 Hp.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I notice you said it was an L28E. The "E" designation means it's EFI. So if your motor is not EFI, its not an E. I think maybe there were carbed L28s, but all the 280s from '78 and up had EFI.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I think he meant forced induction when he said FI.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I think he meant forced induction when he said FI.


Yeah could be. I hate getting confused like that. I've seen it used both ways FI as in Fuel Injection or FI as in what you said. Easier and clearer just to spell it out. Eliminates all the confusion.


----------



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Yeah could be. I hate getting confused like that. I've seen it used both ways FI as in Fuel Injection or FI as in what you said. Easier and clearer just to spell it out. Eliminates all the confusion.


Yeah, sorry bout that. I did mean Forced Induction.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So I'm assuming from your initial post that you're an RX7 guy......Which ones do you/have you had.


----------



## Xybus (Oct 22, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> So I'm assuming from your initial post that you're an RX7 guy......Which ones do you/have you had.


I had a '90 RX-7 GXL, black, 5speed, 2.5" header, HKS Hi-Power Mufflers, 16" E-Fan, no A/C. I loved that car... :tear:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Xybus said:


> I had a '90 RX-7 GXL, black, 5speed, 2.5" header, HKS Hi-Power Mufflers, 16" E-Fan, no A/C. I loved that car... :tear:


Yeah I had an 84 for a while. Loved the screaming rpm, and no rev limiter either on the 12A. Hit 10,000 rpm more than a few times, didn't seem to make a single difference to that motor. Maybe someday I'll go back to rotarys, when I can handle the constant engine issues.


----------

